# Friendly Ears



## dianak105 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hey everyone, if you remember Byron, his ears have been up Now for almost a month.. He will be 5 months tomorrow.. here's my question, I'm coming to the conclusion that he has "friendly ears". His ears are always up, even when he's laying down relaxing or even fast asleep, however, when he runs, they wiggle and flip over at the top of the ears. More his left ear than his right. Does anyone know how to fix this or have any suggestions?? Thanks


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

dianak105 said:


> Hey everyone, if you remember Byron, his ears have been up Now for almost a month.. He will be 5 months tomorrow.. here's my question, I'm coming to the conclusion that he has "friendly ears". His ears are always up, even when he's laying down relaxing or even fast asleep, however, when he runs, they wiggle and flip over at the top of the ears. More his left ear than his right. Does anyone know how to fix this or have any suggestions?? Thanks


He is still young. Give him time to mature and get through teething. My dog's ears are very busy when she is walking, moving around the hear from different directions. When we come home she greets us with 'no ears', they flatten to show her submissiveness. Then boom they are back up because she is looking for a treat. A good deal of the time they are like Yoda because she is relaxed and isn't being all that attentive.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolfie's ears have always been up too. They used to flop at the top when he ran. He's 10 months old now and they don't do that anymore.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Mine did the floppy walk/run thing with his left ear until about a week ago. Still they go all wacko when he sees you or gets excited.

A big thing we did was move to a 42 inch sleeping crate for night so his ears did not squish against the crate like they were dong in the 36 inch crate. 

The comb over was up within a week of the crate change.

He yodas when chillin


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

They will stiffin up with age.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

My girl turns 1 Nov 2 and her ears still flip at the tips. I've quit worring I love her weather or not her ears ever firm up or not. I kinda like it it gives her a clownish air.


----------



## dianak105 (Aug 1, 2010)

I think it's super funny to watch him run and those big ears flop at the tip. I guess I'm just wondering is this normal to go thru the "friendly ear" stage. His ears are up all the time. I guess with time they might stiffen up. He will be 6 months Nov 13th.


----------

